# Elastische Oberfläche



## 3Dnavigator (26. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte auf einer Oberfläche einen solchen Effekt wie in diesem Bild erstellen, weiss aber nicht wie ich das angehen muss. Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Grüsse,
Foxy


----------



## Mway-Tuning (27. April 2005)

Hab mal eine versuch gemacht, allerdings habe ich keine fuss gefunden

Wollte jetzt nur nicht lange erklären wie es geht, wenn du vielleicht mit dem Ergebnis garnicht zufrieden bist 

wenn es dir allerding gefällt erkläre ich es dir gerne

ich denke mit ein bisschen übung kann man es sicher auch nocht besser machen !


----------



## zirag (27. April 2005)

Das sieht auch gut aus  bloß sieht das aus wie ein Abdruck der von aussen gemacht wurde. dreh mal die Farben um, da wo es dunkel ist sollte es hell sein und umgekehrt , dann müsste es passen 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Mway-Tuning (27. April 2005)

hab nochmal was nach einem neuen system gemacht ich denke es kommt ganz gut raus

hab dieses mal eine Skarabäus (wer es nicht weiß es ist ein altägyptische Käfer) bei der guten Frau in den Bauch gesteckt !


----------



## McAce (27. April 2005)

@ Mway-Tuning also wenn du die Zeit hattest ein zweites Bild anzufertigen
    hätteste auch ruhig mal erwähnen können das du es mit den in Ebenenstilen 
    vorhandenen abgeflachten kannten gemacht hast. Wobei du höchst wahrscheinlich
    die Hand auf eine neue Ebene gelegt hast darauf den Ebenenstil Abgeflachte Kanten
    und die Hand mit dem Deckraftregler Fläche ausgeblendet hast.
    Denn wenn man den normalen Deckraftregler verwendet werden auch die
    Ebenenstile mit ausgeblendet.

Das sollte jetzt helfen, ich habe den Effekt jetzt nicht gemacht und kann jetzt auch zu
den ganzen Werten nichts sagen, aber da kannst du ja ausprobieren.

Als kleiner Tipp: Auf die Handebene sollteste den Gaußschen Weichzeichner anwenden
aber nicht so stark. Der Grund ist das du so weichere Kanten bekommst was dann 
realistischer wirkt.

So jetzt viel Spaß beim ausprobieren


----------



## zirag (27. April 2005)

Ich habe auch mal was versucht. Bei der Methode ist aber viel rumprobieren gefragt, aber ich versuche mal zu beschreiben , wie ich es gemacht habe 

- Als erstes habe ich ein Bild von einem schreienden Baby gesucht und als neue Ebene über den Bauch gelegt.
- Dann habe ich eine Ebenenmaske erstellt und das Bild auf die groben Umrisse des Gesichts reduziert.
- Die Farbe von dem Baby Gesicht auf die Farbe des Bauches angepasst.
- Ein bisschen Haut von dem Bauch kopiert und über die Augen vom Baby gelegt und angepasst.
- Die Mundöffnung mit Haut vom Bauch gefüllt mit EbenenStil : Schatten nach Innen versehen.
- Dann habe ich die Umrisse des Gesichts mit dem Verwischen Werkzeug nach aussen gezogen
- Nun noch Kontrast ein bisschen anpassen und die Höhen und Tiefen ein bisschen nachgearbeitet mit Abwendeln- und Nachbelichter- Werkzeug.


So das war nun ungefair mein Vorgehen und hier mein Ergebnis:
PS hat ca. 5 min gedauert. mit mehr Zeit kann das sicher besser aussehen


----------



## Lenhard (27. April 2005)

Das Letzte, das von zirag, ist schon sehr gut, aber eine Kleinigkeit dazu, wenn das Baby in dem Bauch sein soll (bzw. so scheinen soll, als ob) wird der Mund nie so dunkel schattiert werden, das ist das einzige, das noch nicht den Eindruck vermitteln vom Inneren zu kommen, sonst sehr gut!

just my 2 cents

Mfg lenny


----------



## zirag (27. April 2005)

Ist mir dann auch aufgefallen , als ich es später nochmal angesehen habe  
Aber wenn man grad dabei ist, fällt einem manchmal nicht alles ein, und wie ich ja schon sagte: das war 5 min Arbeit , mit mehr Zeit lässt sich da noch besseres rausholen  


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## 3Dnavigator (29. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Zuerst einmal vielen Dank für die rege Beantwortung meiner Frage. Werde mich nun an einige Versuche ran machen und euch dann informieren, wie es aussieht.

Grüsse & bis dann
Fox


----------



## holzoepfael (29. April 2005)

He zirag auch wenn es ja zur Zeit noch nicht ganz realistisch aussieht, sieht es total cool aus. Habe mich gleich daran gemacht, einen Fussabdruck zu machen. Doch was ich nicht ganz verstehe bei deiner Anleitung ist, wieso du "Hautfetzen" von dem Bauch nimmst und in den Mund und in die Augen legst. Was genau soll das bewirken und könntest du den Schritt vielleicht noch ausführlicher erklären? Wäre echt cool von dir....
@Mway-Tuning: Deine Technik über die Ebenenstille versagt, sobald beispielsweise die Hand  die Finger nicht gespreizt hat. Dann wird das als eine Ebene dargestellt und man kann die Hand absolut nicht mehr erkennen....

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## zirag (29. April 2005)

Also ich habe die Haut reinkopiert, weil die Haut ja nicht nur ein mm dick ist, sondern schon etwas dicker. Deshalb habe ich die Haut reinkopiert, damit nicht so tiefe *Eindrücke* bei Mund und Augen sind. ich hoffe du verstehst was ich sagen will, weiss nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll. 

Und welchen Schritt willst du genauer erklärt haben? 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## holzoepfael (30. April 2005)

Also ich habe einen babyfuss, den ich gerne in den Bauch einbinden wollte.

"- Als erstes habe ich ein Bild von einem schreienden Baby gesucht und als neue Ebene über den Bauch gelegt. *[done]*
- Dann habe ich eine Ebenenmaske erstellt und das Bild auf die groben Umrisse des Gesichts reduziert. *[done]*
- Die Farbe von dem Baby Gesicht auf die Farbe des Bauches angepasst. *[done]*
- Ein bisschen Haut von dem Bauch kopiert und über die Augen vom Baby gelegt und angepasst. *[nicht verstanden]*
- Die Mundöffnung mit Haut vom Bauch gefüllt mit EbenenStil : Schatten nach Innen versehen. *[nicht verstanden]*
- Dann habe ich die Umrisse des Gesichts mit dem Verwischen Werkzeug nach aussen gezogen *[noch nicht so weit]*
- Nun noch Kontrast ein bisschen anpassen und die Höhen und Tiefen ein bisschen nachgearbeitet mit Abwendeln- und Nachbelichter- Werkzeug." *[noch nicht so weit]*

Also wenn ich jetzt diesen Fuss habe, ich weiss nciht wie ich da weiterfahren soll. Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich da haut drauf setzen muss, damit ich deinen Effekt erziele...


----------



## zirag (30. April 2005)

Also erstens hat dein Bild eine falsche Belichtung.
Dann ist die Perspektive des Fußes sehr sehr ungeeignet dafür.

Und wie ich schon gesagt habe: man muss einfach mal rumprobieren, meine Anleitung gilt nicht für jedes Bild ....

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## holzoepfael (1. Mai 2005)

Also das die Lage des Fusses nicht optimal ist weiss ich selber, da brauche ich keine Hilfe..
Aber das muss doch trotzdem möglich sein. Und ich habe mir erhofft, dass es mit deiner Lösung geht, aber anscheinend funktioniert das bei einem Fuss, wie es der Threadstarter mal wollte nicht....

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## zirag (1. Mai 2005)

Wäre es ein Fuß, der von unten fotografiert wurde, würde es klappen. 

Das problem ist bei deinem Fuß, dass die Haut nicht so *elastisch* ist , dass der Fuß soweit rausgedrückt werden kann. Dann müsstest du noch mehr wegradieren, so dass nur der Große Zeh rausgedrückt wird oder doch ein anderes Bild nehmen  


mfg ZiRaG


----------

